# Worldmark housekeeping tokens



## Mike&Edie (Jan 6, 2014)

Going crazy trying to research and can't find when they started housekeeping tokens with Worldmark.  Can someone please help?

Thank you so much for any help.

Edie
www.fulltimetimeshare.com


----------



## ronparise (Jan 6, 2014)

Mike&Edie said:


> Going crazy trying to research and can't find when they started housekeeping tokens with Worldmark.  Can someone please help?
> 
> Thank you so much for any help.
> 
> ...



Vert Very early in the history of the Club

As I understand it they started out with unlimited housekeeping but figured out quickly that with the short stay reservations allowed. it wasnt sustainable. so now you get one per 10000 credits (roughly one a week) and have to pay extra for more.

Im told that there are less than 1500 of the original no housekeeping accounts left.


----------



## Mike&Edie (Jan 6, 2014)

Thanks Ron.  I knew you would answer.  You're such a font of information.  Any idea of year, 1992 or 1994?  Sorry to be such a pain but we have an early 1990's account and I think it was originally NHK.

Edie
www.fulltimetimeshare.com


----------



## ronparise (Jan 6, 2014)

Mike&Edie said:


> Thanks Ron.  I knew you would answer.  You're such a font of information.  Any idea of year, 1992 or 1994?  Sorry to be such a pain but we have an early 1990's account and I think it was originally NHK.
> 
> Edie
> www.fulltimetimeshare.com



 I have no idea, nor do I know how to tell

Post over on the WMowners.com board. Youll have better luck there.

Be careful with that account if it is NHK, You can add credits to it (by buying accounts on the secondary market. and all the credits will be nhk. But if you add it to another account youll lose it


----------



## Mike&Edie (Jan 6, 2014)

Thanks Ron.

Edie
www.fulltimetimeshare.com


----------



## presley (Jan 6, 2014)

Mike&Edie said:


> Thanks Ron.  I knew you would answer.  You're such a font of information.  Any idea of year, 1992 or 1994?  Sorry to be such a pain but we have an early 1990's account and I think it was originally NHK.
> 
> Edie
> www.fulltimetimeshare.com



If it was NHK when you bought it, it couldn't have changed on its own.  If you ever added on, you may have changed the original terms.


----------



## CO skier (Jan 6, 2014)

Mike&Edie said:


> Going crazy trying to research and can't find when they started housekeeping tokens with Worldmark.  Can someone please help?
> 
> Thank you so much for any help.
> 
> ...



The official date was July 1, 1991.


----------



## Mike&Edie (Jan 6, 2014)

Thank you all so much for your help.

Edie
www.fulltimetimeshare.com


----------



## benyu2010 (Jan 6, 2014)

There are a few threads on wmowners.com for NHK...

The NHK (grandfathered) account status is based on account number. Started with 0000100xxxx. Last four should be under 2500, though I do not know exact cutoff number. Few exceptions granted due to lack of sales update after jul 1, 1991, possibly have special notation on the account. Word on the market is about 1,000 such accounts remaining active...

The simplest way to verify status is to call WM owner care....


----------



## rhonda (Jan 6, 2014)

If anyone is thinking to find one ... there is one on eBay right now ...
http://www.ebay.com/itm/WorldMark-b...81233842119?pt=Timeshares&hash=item417ad7dfc7


----------



## CO skier (Jan 7, 2014)

rhonda said:


> If anyone is thinking to find one ... there is one on eBay right now ...
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/WorldMark-b...81233842119?pt=Timeshares&hash=item417ad7dfc7



Overpriced by about $50,000, one would think they would at least cover the $299 transfer fee.


----------



## LisaH (Jan 7, 2014)

benyu2010 said:


> There are a few threads on wmowners.com for NHK...
> 
> The NHK (grandfathered) account status is based on account number. Started with 0000100xxxx. Last four should be under 2500, though I do not know exact cutoff number. Few exceptions granted due to lack of sales update after jul 1, 1991, possibly have special notation on the account. Word on the market is about 1,000 such accounts remaining active...
> 
> The simplest way to verify status is to call WM owner care....



Mine is 000010023xx, and it's not a NHK ACCOUNT.


----------



## benyu2010 (Jan 7, 2014)

LisaH said:


> Mine is 000010023xx, and it's not a NHK ACCOUNT.



Three possible scenarios

1) my cut off# is off
2) you purchased resale and previous owner lost NHK status due to past due
3) your purchased resale and NHK status was lost due to incorrect completion of paperwork along the chain of ownership

I strongly suggest you read through this thread... Subject: History: Grandfathered NHK accounts. You may find it very interesting after gone through first two pages

http://www.wmowners.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=34&t=14808&p=156221&hilit=Nhk#p156221


----------

